# lost sound after system restore



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello,
We have a Gateway PC, running Windows XP (SP 2). The computer is from 2002, so came with regular Windows XP discs at the time.

Just had a system restore done at geek squad (as an aside I will will never go there again). 

But we don't have sound after this restore.

Everything in device manager "looks right" (volume etc.), but there's no sound coming out of the speakers.

I uninstalled the Audigy Sound Blaster, restarted the computer.

The Hardware wizard re-installed. I rebooted computer again. Had a second of sound (the Windows opening noise) and then it cut out again.

I know it isn't the speakers as I tested different ones to make sure.

I could really use help and I don't think the geek squad people know what they are doing....

If you are able to send suggestions, please 'spell out' what needs to be done. If you need to know more about my computer, I may need you to tell me how to look up that information.

Thank you so much. I've read through some of the other posts but I haven't found one that fits my situation yet.

-Sue in Boston


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Uninstall the sound driver - don't reboot.
Run Creative's *AutoUpdate*.

You may have to install the chipset driver as well.
What's the computer model?


----------



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

hello, and thanks for replying.

it's a gateway 700x (does that sound right, or do you need more info)..

Not sure I know what a chipset is!

-Sue


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you try Creative's *AutoUpdate*?

If that doesn't work:

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

hello,
due to work constraints I might not be able to try this until Friday morning (I have to work two very long days/evenings Wedns. and Thurs., as well as yesterday). Hopefully I will have a chance to squeeze at least one in tonight and if it doesn't work the other tomorrow night but if not I'm blocking off some Fri. morning time.

I will first try the Creative Audigy link, and if that doesn't work I'll try the next suggestions.

I surely appreciate your time and efforts.

-Sue


----------



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

hello,
I called in and said I needed an extra hour...

Have tried your first step.

I uninstalled creative audigy. Went to the Creative site. Asked it to auto update. But at that point it didn't detect any Creative products on my computer (because I had uninstalled it?).

Just so you know, when I do re-boot the computer, the computer finds new hardware to install -- it says "multimedia audio controller" and puts "Creative Audigy Audio processor" onto my computer.

When its done, I checked at the Creative website, and it says the version I have is "Sound Blaster Audigy DR release 2.12.1".

Geek Squad did not use by original driver disc to put this onto my computer; rather, I think he went to that website to get it. 

Could that be the problem? (I do have all of my driver discs, including one from Gateway that says "sound blaster driver" or some such thing.

I also went to Everest but I was unsure of which button to click there. I didn't see one that specifically just said computer.

Let me know your thoughts. I will try to squeeze in another hour this evening.

-Sue


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Make sure nothing is muted in the mixer (Windows and Creative).

Click Start >> Programs >> Creative >> Sound Blaster Audigy >> Creative Restore Defaults.









Run DirectX diagnostics.
Click Start >> Run >> type *dxdiag*, then click OK. In Dxdiag - click the Sound tab and run the test(s).


----------



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

p.s.

when I uninstalled SB audigy through your original instructions, I did it through device manager.
Was that the right way? Or was I supposed to look at the programs...

I have SB uninstalled now via device manager.

have to run to work and will re-boot my computer. It will then load SB again and I'll see if anything is muted. I know nothing is muted in Windows since I tried that (and, when it re-boots, I do get sound when the hardware wizard reinstalls. It's just that when I re-boot, and the system comes back up, I get the windows start up sound for about a second, and then it cuts out and the problem starts all over again).

Thanks!

I'll write again later.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check the Creative Surround Mixer as well.

Everest:


----------



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

guess what! Stopped at home for lunch, and tried some of your suggestions.

I can't find Creative under the programs list! Could this be the problem? 

Ran dxdiag, couldn't hear any sound but it didn't tell me how to correct it. It seemed to say all is working properly...

-Sue

Trying Everest next but I may need to go back to work first.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

We need to know what sound device(s) Windows detects.

I looked at the driver downloads for the 700x - and there are two different drivers available.

Are there more than one sound device in Device manager?
If so, you need to disable onboard sound in BIOS.


----------



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello,
When I go to device manager, I see the Audigy...

Under another tab, it is set as the default device and the other 'choice' is "modem #0 line playback".

I figured out Everest, and am attaching the report. That might help you too.

I now really do have to leave to go back to work! Will be back on later.

-Sue


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Install this Intel (chipset) driver: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

Reboot.

Try Creative's AutoUpdate again.


----------



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello Nicholas,
I downloaded the chipset driver.
I went to the creative site twice.

First I tried it when the Audigy was uninstalled via device manager. It said it couldn't detect any software on the computer.

I then re-booted. My computer again sensed new hardware and via the hardware wizard it re-installed audigy. 

I went to the Creative site again, and tried auto update. It sensed I had Audigy but that I had the latest version (SB Audigy 2.12.1) so it said no update was needed.

Any more ideas?

Thanks so much for all.

-Sue


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Strange. :sigh:

Uninstall ALL Creative software in Control Panel >> Add or remove programs.

Then shut the computer down (not restart).

Unplug the machine from the wall and open the case.

Remove the sound card (Audigy) and all the plugs connected.

Put the card back (sounds weird, I know :smile and connect the speakers again.

Start the machine.

If you can't find a Creative entry in the Start menu after running the AutoUpdate (and installing the software) there must be something wrong with Windows, IMHO.


----------



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

HI Nicholas,
When I go to programs, I don't see any Creative software. It's odd. That's the only place I'd know to look for the program but nothing is listed. SO I'm not sure how to uninstall it. I've been uninstalling the driver via the Device Manager.

hmm, opening up the computer. I've never done it. will it be obvious which is the sound card?

Puzzling problem, isn't it? The first two times geek squad did system restore using my original discs, I had sound (but other problems). This third time, when they did system restore off their own discs and the internet instead of using mine, everything seems fine EXCEPT the sound.

-Sue


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't had the pleasure to deal with Geek Squad, but what I hear isn't nice.

Since the card is detected I guess the Windows installation (+ drivers) wasn't performed correctly.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If you don't want to "fiddle" inside the computer case I suggest you take it back to GS.
Feel free to bring a print of this page.


----------



## modsue (Jul 7, 2007)

yes, GS is offering to look at it again (since they 'guarantee' their work). I've been fighting for a refund. At this point, I don't trust them any longer but at the same time I basically don't want a computer without sound!

I probably won't have time to try this myself until Friday and either way I will let you know what happens.

Thanks for your time and effort thus far.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Please keep us updated.


----------

